# Analog to mp3 converter



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm looking for a way to convert my LPs to digital to be able to burn cds.
I know there are turntables that have usb output but I have a great JVC turntable and I don't want to buy another one.
I'm wondering if I can plug my turntable into the audio in of my computer and just go from there.Will WMP11 do the conversion or would I need a seperate program?


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

You'll probably need an adapter cable that will convert the RCA outputs to 1/8" stereo input for the PC.
You'll need an MP3 software encoder.
http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10163_7-6226087-1.html?tag=cnetfd.ld

Unless you're just dying for something to do that's complicated and extremely time-consuming and mind--numbingly boring, I'd recommend finding your albums in their mp3 formats elsewhere.

Binary Usenet can do it, but it's a bit complicated to use for beginners.
An easier route would be bit torrents.
All you need there is a bit torrent client like utorrent and good search site like The Pirate Bay.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There are also many USB turntables. (Here's a selection from Best Buy.)

Costco was selling one for under $100 a while ago - not sure if still available.


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

BubblePuppy, one thing to keep in mind. Most turntables don't have pre-amps built into them, especially the older ones. (found that out by accident when I was a kid...plugged my CD player into the phono input of my first receiver and nearly blew my ears off ) The signal was always boosted by the receiver that the turntable was plugged into (via Phono). If you have a pre-amp built into your turntable, you can just patch it into your sound card and record with the appropriate software. If not, you may have to look into some sort of external pre-amp solution...

Just figured I'd throw that out there... :grin:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

^ Bingo. Plus a phono pre-preamp is not a linear function. That is because it's impossible to cut large, deep bass grooves in a record. To compensate, a phono pre-preamp adds in much more bass than it does treble. You can't just boost the volume enough to fake it. It will still sound funky.

You could go Tape Out of your receiver into the appropriate input on a sound card but you'd need to move both your receiver and turntable over to the computer. Or get a long cable from Radio Shack.

You'd stil need a basic audio recording program on your computer but you'd want this to edit the blank spots, combine two records onto one CD, adjust levels, maybe do a little equalizing. I don't know of a good $50 program but there has to be one out there. Somebody may have a suggestion.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

deltafowler said:


> You'll probably need an adapter cable that will convert the RCA outputs to 1/8" stereo input for the PC.
> You'll need an MP3 software encoder.
> http://reviews.cnet.com/4520-10163_7-6226087-1.html?tag=cnetfd.ld
> 
> ...


Thanks for the cnet link.
I'm going to go that route.
I have a ton of albums from the early 60s on up (first issues and boots) that I doubt I will find on torrent sites. I don't mind doing real time transfer while I listen to these long lost recordings besides that will be a great project on the rainy cold winter days here in Portland,OR



Drew2k said:


> There are also many USB turntables. (Here's a selection from Best Buy.)
> 
> Costco was selling one for under $100 a while ago - not sure if still available.


Drew2k,
Thanks for the reply.
I already have a turntable with a top-o-the-line cartridge.



Pinion413 said:


> BubblePuppy, one thing to keep in mind. Most turntables don't have pre-amps built into them, especially the older ones. (found that out by accident when I was a kid...plugged my CD player into the phono input of my first receiver and nearly blew my ears off ) The signal was always boosted by the receiver that the turntable was plugged into (via Phono). If you have a pre-amp built into your turntable, you can just patch it into your sound card and record with the appropriate software. If not, you may have to look into some sort of external pre-amp solution...
> 
> Just figured I'd throw that out there... :grin:


Thanks,
Yea I'm going to go with my turntable and preamp route.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> ^ Bingo. Plus a phono pre-preamp is not a linear function. That is because it's impossible to cut large, deep bass grooves in a record. To compensate, a phono pre-preamp adds in much more bass than it does treble. You can't just boost the volume enough to fake it. It will still sound funky.
> 
> You could go Tape Out of your receiver into the appropriate input on a sound card but you'd need to move both your receiver and turntable over to the computer. Or get a long cable from Radio Shack.
> 
> You'd stil need a basic audio recording program on your computer but you'd want this to edit the blank spots, combine two records onto one CD, adjust levels, maybe do a little equalizing. I don't know of a good $50 program but there has to be one out there. Somebody may have a suggestion.


Now that is an idea. Thanks.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

To covert from a .wav file to an .mp3 one, I've used the mkw Audio Compression Tool for years. It's very clean and stupidly simple to use. It's also free. Another great piece of shareware you might want to use is CD Wave Editor. It allows you to add track marks if you want to make straight CDs. I think you'll end up doing that, too. CDs sound better than even the best MP3s to me.

CD Wave Editor is free but they do ask you to register it for $15 if you plan to use it for more than 31 days. This great statement comes from their website:



> _Why register_
> 
> You should register to satisfy your conscience. The registered version has no added functionality over the shareware version. $15 is a ridiculously low price for this program, and if you think you just can keep on using it without paying, well, that means you'll go to hell and have to spend eternity with the other lamers.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I run my turntable into a Rane PS-1 http://www.rane.com/pdf/old/ps1dat.pdf preamplifier. I then run that into the computer. The nice thing about the PS-1 is that it is very small and you don't need to move your stereo system over to the computer. It also has balanced outs if you have a high end sound card that can handle those. As a recorder I use Goldwave available here: http://www.goldwave.com/ Goldwave has pop and click removal built in, but I found something better for that purpose. Goldwave will do all the various format conversions and you can split files into tracks. For click removal I use "ClickRepair" available here: http://wwwmaths.anu.edu.au/~briand/sound/ I would spring for Goldwave as a one program does all, and, if you are satisfied you are all set. If you want to experiment, ClickRepair is available as a trial (as is Goldwave).


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow, Richard, that GoldWave is a great $45 program. ClickRepair also looks good for just $39. Two great picks. I knew you'd have the goods.  

Saved.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh such a plethora of info...I'm so confused.....:eek2: 

Not really. Looks like I'm going to have alot of fun investigating my options and transferring my LPs (some of which I actually mastered and have my initials scribed in between the lead out grooves).

Thanks all.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

:lol: I knew you guys would enjoy that "stuff". Just to confuse the situation a bit more, here's another that I have used in the past. http://www.diamondcut.com/ They have a couple of different levels of programs. I think Goldwave is a bit easier to use though. If you want to do more than two track, here's a great multi-track production program: http://www.reaper.fm/


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Here's the equalization that is applied by any phono pre-amp. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIAA_equalization This is why a specific pre-amp is required for vinyl.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Richard King said:


> :lol: I knew you guys would enjoy that "stuff". Just to confuse the situation a bit more, here's another that I have used in the past. http://www.diamondcut.com/ They have a couple of different levels of programs. I think Goldwave is a bit easier to use though. If you want to do more than two track, here's a great multi-track production program: http://www.reaper.fm/





Richard King said:


> Here's the equalization that is applied by any phono pre-amp. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RIAA_equalization This is why a specific pre-amp is required for vinyl.


Oh the good ole days. Richard and Drew2k will appreciate that.
Bring on the slider controls.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

SLIDERS?!?!?! The console I started on had big rotary knobs. :lol: You can even see some of them here: http://www.pbase.com/rking401/image/3370998


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

Richard King said:


> As a recorder I use Goldwave available here: http://www.goldwave.com/ Goldwave has pop and click removal built in, but I found something better for that purpose. Goldwave will do all the various format conversions and you can split files into tracks. For click removal I use "ClickRepair" available here: http://wwwmaths.anu.edu.au/~briand/sound/ I would spring for Goldwave as a one program does all, and, if you are satisfied you are all set. If you want to experiment, ClickRepair is available as a trial (as is Goldwave).


Holy heck. I didn't even realize that program was still alive and well. I used Goldwave a little bit, back oh, say, 10 years ago.  Excellent. :righton:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Richard King said:


> SLIDERS?!?!?! The console I started on had big rotary knobs. :lol: You can even see some of them here: http://www.pbase.com/rking401/image/3370998


Knobs???? Do you remember the "Shadow" and tube radio.:lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

My first amp was a Dynaco tube amp. Man that cooked....gave it to the friend I got it from to replace the tubes and never saw it again.
Basward!!!!


----------



## drded (Aug 23, 2006)

There's also an editor called Audacity that works relatively well and is free. Just Google it to find lots of download places.

I'd also recommend either .wav, .flac or .ape file types over .mp3. All are lossless and more accurately capture your album data. If you insist on MP3s make sure the bit rate is at least 184 kb or higher.

This whole process may sound easy but you'll find it takes a lot more time than you think it will and is slightly more involved.

Dave


----------



## Pinion413 (Oct 21, 2007)

^Amen to Audacity.

Wonderful, free, open-source audio editor/recorder.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> I have a ton of albums from the early 60s on up (first issues and boots) that I doubt I will find on torrent sites.


I love a challenge.
Send me a list by title and artist.
Just for fun.


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

If you just want to get them into digital for casual listening, you're on the right track. 

But if you really want to archive the albums in the best possible quality, it may be worth just a teensy bit more expense and bother. 

First, invest in a decent audio interface and use that instead of the computer sound card. For about $100 or less, you can get a two channel USB interface with 1/4 inch inputs, 24 bit, and at least 48K. It will also come with a light version of one of the pro recording packages, such as Cubase LE. Ideally, you have have a seperate HD, but for this just a big one will do. 

Spend some time on getting the right recording level. It may be just as simple as setting the pream to 0dB on the output, but you'll have to watch the input meter on whatever you are using so that it doesn't ever go above - then it will clip and distort. Try to find the absolute loudest part of the record and set it to that. And of course, different LPs will have all different overall loudness levels, so you'll have to set it for each one - maybe between songs even. 

Once it's recorded, you can add some compression and noise filtering - because there will be noise. Too much will mess up the fidelity tho. Ideally, again, mix it to a 44.1 16 bit uncompressed file (WAV), then convert that to mp3. If you ever want to burn a CD, use the WAV file for a better disc. 

So, all that may be above and beyond what you signed up for or what you need, but it's handy to know just in case.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Here's a potential solution along that line: http://www.presonus.com/products/Detail.aspx?ProductId=7 This is a digital audio interface that has the phono preamp built in and a firewire output. Once in a rare while you can pick these up as B Stock for $99. I got one a few weeks back, but have been too busy to get it working yet.


----------

